# Freezing an uncooked fatty??



## gilayles (Nov 13, 2014)

I couldn't find any posts about this in search - my apologies if I missed them. Has anyone froze an unsmoked breakfast fatty?

Thanks


----------



## themule69 (Nov 13, 2014)

As long as everything in it is ok to freeze you should be good to go.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## biggqwesty (Nov 13, 2014)

Be extra cautious of contamination if using chicken.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 13, 2014)

We do this all the time. Just like meat loaf. I form mine, freeze, then vac pack and put back in the freezer. If you need to you can take it right out of the freezer and put it right into the smoker.


----------



## gilayles (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'm going to make my first fatty this weekend as a trial-run for TDay. Will also be doing a 12lb bird as a test in my MES 30"


----------



## themule69 (Nov 14, 2014)

Gilayles said:


> Thanks guys! I'm going to make my first fatty this weekend as a trial-run for TDay. Will also be doing a 12lb bird as a test in my MES 30"


Remember to post a Qview or 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 14, 2014)

I always make them and freeze them.  Especially when there is a good sale on sausage at the store.  I stuff them with whatever odds and ends i have to use or freeze in my fridge and throw them in the freezer.  Then all you have to do is thaw, bacon wrap, and smoke!


----------



## bear55 (Nov 14, 2014)

Freeze away, no worries.


----------



## ida tater (Nov 27, 2014)

I have not tried freezing uncooked fatties either wonder the same thing. So, did you try it how did it turn out ???


----------



## ida tater (Nov 27, 2014)

Ida tater said:


> I have not tried freezing uncooked fatties either wonder the same thing. So, did you try it how did it turn out ???


Sorry I see the answers now. The forum page wasn't loaded up when I replied...


----------



## okiedave (Dec 10, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> I always make them and freeze them.  Especially when there is a good sale on sausage at the store.  I stuff them with whatever odds and ends i have to use or freeze in my fridge and throw them in the freezer.  Then all you have to do is thaw, bacon wrap, and smoke!


Why not wrap with bacon before freezing?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2014)

OkieDave said:


> Why not wrap with bacon before freezing?



There's no reason not to. That's what we do, then all you have to do is throw it on the fire.


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 11, 2014)

I usually stock up on bacon when it's on sale and toss it in the freezer.... So it's usually frozen, so if I buy fresh sausage, I roll the fatty but have no fresh bacon to wrap it with.  That's why I do it that way.  If I had fresh sausage and fresh bacon, I would definitely wrap it beforehand


----------

